# long sweep 90.



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Apartment buildng we service is 40 years old and commonly replace long sweeped 90's.
Is this the norm 40 years ago? I have seen them HVAC techs use them on A.C units.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you have pic of the 90 after you removed it? From those pics, the 90's both look like regular sweep but it could just be the angle.




Paul


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry left it with tenant for managment. Next one I will for sure. Bad picture too sorry.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Do you have pic of the 90 after you removed it? From those pics, the 90's both look like regular sweep but it could just be the angle.
> 
> Paul


I agree the cup depth looks like it goes almost right up to the bend 

If I got sweep ells at a great price (cheaper than regular ell) I would use them


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's another one i found slightly different angle.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

View attachment 13158


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

what type of problem are they causing


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Seem to be normal copper pressure 90's.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Any galvanized in the line or touching the line?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Any galvanized in the line or touching the line?


 Looks like its turbulence, to much solder


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Looks like its turbulence, to much solder


That would be the spot.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dam it you found that 90 I sweated up using a half roll of solder!!! Looks like a long sweep to me. And we do a/c also so yes if I need a 90 and that's all I can find or have il use it !! I also prefer them on circulating lines! Cuts down on friction loss if you ask me!


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Looks like its turbulence, to much solder


 
That or someone didn't properly ream the pipe
:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I see them a lot in older homes -- They have a small hole in both sockets.

The idea was you heated the fitting and pushed solder into the hole. The ones I've seen have held up remarkably well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> ...They have a small hole in both sockets.
> 
> The idea was you heated the fitting and pushed solder into the hole...



That was some of the first generation sweat fittings. I guess it was before someone figured out solder would chase the heat into the fitting. The only ones we see around here are cast brass, not copper. They're usually in homes from early in the 20th century.

Gramps still had some in an old wooden box with a couple of irons and fire pot.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Found a pic.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> That was some of the first generation sweat fittings. I guess it was before someone figured out solder would chase the heat into the fitting. The only ones we see around here are cast brass, not copper. They're usually in homes from early in the 20th century.
> 
> Gramps still had some in an old wooden box with a couple of irons and fire pot.


*LIKE THESE*​From my blog click on my site look for more from the desk of Bill Parr,
then click on the blog plumbing antiques.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Dug thlis one up out of scrap bin. Not sure of age, found under a crawl space at a repipe. Every fitting same way filled through at hole no sign of soldering or heating pipe. Pipe looks to be type L copper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That was some of the first generation sweat fittings. I guess it was before someone figured out solder would chase the heat into the fitting. The only ones we see around here are cast brass, not copper. They're usually in homes from early in the 20th century.
> 
> Gramps still had some in an old wooden box with a couple of irons and fire pot.


 I did a bathroom remodel a few years ago that utilized these fittings -- They were insulated with newspaper that dated back to 1908.

We sent a few scraps out to be tested for lead content -- The lead content of the soldered joints was well over 95%.

Even worse, the operating water pressure was in excess of 125psi.


----------

